# הוצאת קיטור- רבנות



## לולית23 (7/4/13)

הוצאת קיטור- רבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נרשמנו ברבנות בכרמיאל
היו מאוד נחמדים בפתיחת תיק
למרות שבילבלו לנו את השכל עם כל מיני מסמכים כי ההורים של החצי התחתנו בחו"ל אז הם ביקשו כתובה ולא רק תעודת נישואין 
זה היה החלק הסביר
מה שהעיף לי את הסעיף היתה המדריכת כלות
היתה נחמדה, חיוך מזויף של ניסיון להתעניין בחיי
ואז היא נתנה לי חוברת עם דיסק ושמה עוד איזה עלון בתוך החוברת
כשהגעתי הביתה גיליתי שבתוך החוברת יש עלון של אגודת אפרת
אני באמת לא מבינה על סמך מה ולמה היא מעיזה לתת לי את העלון הזה?
זה כל כך עצבן אותי! 
מה קשור עכשיו העלון הזה?? גם אם הייתי בהריון- אני מתחתנת, מה הסיכוי שהייתי עושה הפלה???
זה נראה לי פישי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 כל העניין הזה
השלב הבא יהיה לתת לי עלונים של ביטוח חיים או משהו?

נגמר הקיטור...


----------



## ברבורה (7/4/13)

באמת מעצבן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם ככה אין לנו ברירה בארץ אלא להתחתן דרך הרבנות בצורה אורתודוקסית . גם ככה מבוצעת פה כפייה על ציבור שלם - מונופול על הדת.
על הדרך הם מוסיפים כפייה נוספת וצרוף עלוני מידע ?? עד איפה החוצפה הזאת תגיע???

זה מרגיז שהם צירפו עלון של אגודת אפרת (אגודה אשר הדעות עליה חלוקות בלשון המעטה) זה היה מרגיז באותו המידה עם היו מחלקים לך עלון לשמלת כלה או להנחה במכולת.
זה לא התפקיד שלהם ולא הריבונות שלהם שגם ככה מוגזמת מאוד בעייני.


----------



## niki111 (7/4/13)

פשוט מצמרר 
לדעתי את צריכה לכתוב תלונה למבקר המדינה באתר שלו. זה לא מסמכותה וזה לא קורה בדרך כלל. זו פעם ראשונה שאני שומעת על דבר כזה. מדריכת הכלות שלי הייתה מקסימה (דרך צהר), הביקורת המקסימאלית ששמעתי על הדרכת כלות ברבנות שהיה בזה הרגשה של כפייה דתית ושהיה משעמם. אבל חומרים של עמותת אפרת, זה פעם ראשונה שאני שומעת. 

רק להדגיש שהגישה של אפרת היא לא ייצוג של הדת בהכרח ויש רבנים שמתנגדים לפעילות של עמותת אפרת הבזויה. הרב בני לאו קרא להם "חסרי אחריות" והוסיף :

"האמירה קודם כל צריכה להיות שהפלה, בנתונים מסוימים, אינה רצח. צריך לעדן את השפה. יש מספיק מצבים שבהם נשים מצויות במצוקות איומות, או שיש פגיעה חריפה בעובר. האמירה 'הפלה היא רצח' היא לא לגיטימית. אני מבין את המוטיבציה להילחם נגד ליברליות קיצונית, אבל חוסר איזון הוא סכנה גדולה למבנה החברה. חברה דתית מחויבת לקחת את הדברים בצורה מאוזנת. לאגודת אפרת אין את האיזון הזה, אין שיווי משקל. הליכה אגרסיווית של התורה שלנו לכיוון של הפסיקה הקתולית הנוצרית, זו טעות נוראה".  וזה הלינק:

http://www.haaretz.co.il/news/education/1.1901863

אגודה הארורה הזאת (יש לי כעס עצום עליהם כי פגשתי מפגרת כזו כשאחותי הייתה צריכה לעשות הפלה כשהפסיק הדופק של העובר והיא במקרה פגשה אותי ואת אחותי השנייה בחוץ כשחיכינו שהיא תצא מחדר ניתוח וניסתה לברר אם אנחנו בדרך להפלה. הייתי מאד קרובה בפעם הראשונה בחיי לאלימות פיזית).

מעבר לזכות האישה על גופה, מעבר לעובדה שמדובר בשאלות סבוכות נפשית, פיזית, ריגשית, לאישה, לבן זוג אם יש, ובכלל מדובר במצב קשה מאד וטיפול של האגודה הזאת יכול לדחוף אנשים מעבר לקצה ולהרע מצב נפשי שגם ככה רע, חשוב לציין שמדובר בעמותה גזענית שאיכפת לה רק מתינוקות יהודים. אם התינוק הוא חלילה ערבי, אז מצידם רוצי בצעדים קלילים למרפאת ההפלות הקרובה למקום מגוריך. 

זה לינק לאתר של נציבות תלונות הציבור במשרד מבקר המדינה, יש שם לינק לטופס תלונה, עם כל הכבוד הגברת הזאת עובדת ציבור. בבקשה תתלוני, זה חשוב לכולנו- 

http://www.mevaker.gov.il/serve/site/ntz_home.asp


----------



## ברבורה (7/4/13)

לפני שהיא פונה למבקר המדינה 
את צריכה לפנות לנציב תלונות במשרד הדתות

http://www.dat.gov.il/%D7%99%D7%97%D7%99%D7%93%D7%95%D7%AA+%D7%94%D7%9E%D7%A9%D7%A8%D7%93/%D7%93%D7%95%D7%91%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%AA+%D7%95%D7%A4%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%95%D7%AA+%D7%A6%D7%99%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A8/


רק לאחר מכן מבקר המדינה יתייחס לפניתך.


----------



## ani4ka4 (8/4/13)

אולי קודם כדאי לפנות לרבנות כרמיאל 
ולראות אם הם מטפלים בזה?


----------



## ברבורה (8/4/13)

אולי 
למרות שאני משערת שהם עושים במודע את החלוקה הזאת


----------



## תותית1212 (7/4/13)

אגודת אפרת האלה!

יש להם דרכים מאוד עקומות להגיע ל"לקוחות הפוטנציאלים" שלהם.
הנשים האלה משתמשות בדרכים שפלות, תופסות את הילדה/נערה בנקודה בה היא הכי פגיעה, הכי אומללה, בזמן שהיא עומדת לעשות החלטה חשובה. ואז פשוט מאיימים עליה ומראים לה עלונים וסרטונים לא מהעולם הזה.

לפני עשר שנים, עשיתי שירות לאומי בתוך בית חולים, בצמוד לעובדת הסוציאלית שמייצגת את הנשים/ילדיות בפני הועדה להפסקת הריון.
מכירה הכל, ראיתי ושמעתי את כל סוגי הסיפורים והמקרים.
מזאת ששכחה גלולה, דרך הנערה הערביה שנאנסה, עד זאת שהגיעה להפסקת הריון בפעם השלישית.

חייבת מעומק ליבי להביע סלידה עמוקה מהאגודה הזאת, מהרעיון שעומד מאחוריה ובעיקר מדרכי הפעולה השפלות.

ככה לא מצילים נפש בישראל, ככה מפחידים ילדה בת 17 וגורמים לה סיוטים לכל חייה.

ואפילו לא הזכרתי את המקרה שהיה בשנה האחרונה, עם הבחור שאיים להרוג את חברה שלו ולהתאבד.

ושוב:


----------



## תותית1212 (7/4/13)

פעם אחת 
פגשתי אישה כזאת מחוף לתחנה המרכזית בירושלים ושאלתי אותה למה היא מחלקת עלוני הפחדה במקום לחלק קונדומים.

כמובן שלא הייתה לה תשובה.

תבינו, הן מסתובבות בבית חולים, מחפשות את הילדה עם המעטפה החומה ופשוט נדבקות אליה עם סיפורי זוועות.

הלוואי שהייתי יכולה לבעוט בהן. 
מעוצבנת!


----------



## daimond1 (7/4/13)

הייתי ברבנות בתל אביב 
המדריכה נתנה לנו כמה דברים, בניהם דיסק ועלונים שדיברו על זוגיות.
לא התעמקתי בזה יותר מידי, המדריכה איבדה אותי אחרי שאמרה שהאישה צריכה להוריד לבעל נעליים אחרי יום עבודה ולפנק אותו.....
מזל שבעלי היה איתי באותו חדר, כי כשאני מספרת לאנשים הם פשוט לא מאמינים לזה.....
על אגודת אפרת שמעתי סיפורים מאוד לא טובים ומחמיאים, אחד מהם, מקרובה רחוקה, שהבטיחו לה שהעובר שלה הוא בת (אחרי 3 בנים) ועזרה עם אוכל וחיתולים. מיותר לציין כי היום יש לה 4 בנים, ועל עזרה היא יכולה לחלום....


----------



## DDN (7/4/13)

באמת אמרו לך דבר כזה??? 
לפני שהלכנו להדרכת כלות (צהר) כל הזמן צחקתי על אשתי לגבי זה.
חשבתי שזה אגדה אורבנית!


----------



## daimond1 (7/4/13)

אמיתי לגמריי, ומזל שלא הייתי לבד, 
אחרת לא היו מאמינים לי.....כל פעם בעלי מאשר את זה....
האמת, ההדרכה שקיבלנו לא מתאימה כל כך לחילונים שגרים כמה שנים ביחד.


----------



## ani4ka4 (8/4/13)

חברה שלי 
שהתחתנה בכרמיאל, קיבלה חוברת דומה ובה היו מפורטות התנוחות מין שלפיהן ייקבע גורלו של הילד, האם הוא יהיה צדיק או לא.
מעניין אם הם שינו את זה, עברו מאז כמה שנים


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (8/4/13)

וואו.


----------



## אביביתי10 (9/4/13)

תנוחות מין שלפיהן ייקבע גורלו של הילד 
זה רציני ?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (9/4/13)

אני שמעתי תיאוריה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שאם האישה גומרת לפני הגבר אז העובר יצא נקבה כי יש שחרור מוגבר של הורמונים  נקביים ואז יש יותר סיכוי שהזרע שיכנס יהיה נקבי או משהו כזה.

* הכותבת מסיימת בימים אלה תואר בביולוגיה ונוטה לא להאמין לכל הסיפורי סבתא. עם זאת הרצון להביא בת בכורה כל כך חזק ממנה שהיא גם מוכנה לשים עלי תרד בפתח נרתיקה בבוא היום אם זה מה שיבטיח לה את הדבר.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/4/13)

מונפץ לחלוטין 
זרקו כמה מונחי ביולוגיה כדי לתת להסבר הילה מדעית. זה לא משנה את העובדה שזה שטויות - אין שום קשר בין מי גומר קודם והמין של העובר.

(לעומת זאת עלי תרד בנרתיק נשמע מבטיח!)


----------



## ענבאך (10/4/13)

לא ממש 
אם כי, אני חושבת ששמעתי שגמירה של האישה עשויה לעזור לכניסה להריון, כי הכיווצים עוזרים לזרע לזרום לכיוון הרחם...

נכון או לא, רק עוד סיבה לדרוש את האורגזמות שלנו.


----------



## ani4ka4 (9/4/13)

זה מה שקראנו בחוברת שהחברה קיבלה 
לפני מעל ל5 שנים.


----------



## dganity (8/4/13)

תמיד אפשר לפנות לחתונה אזרחית בלי רב מעצבן...


----------



## ברבורה (8/4/13)

האמירה הזאת לא רלוונטית ואפילו קצת מסוכנת. 
א. בואי נתחיל מזה שנישואים גם בחו"ל AKA "חתונה אזרחית", במידה והם מסתיימים הם עוברים דרך מוסד הרבנות.
זאת אומרת שלרבנות יש כאן מונופול על מוסד הנישואים - תקראי לזה אזרחי תקראי לזה איך שאת רוצה. וברגע שהם מונופול האזרח נפגע בלי שום ספק.
ב. אפשר לצאת מנקודת הנחה שאנשים שכן רוצים להתחתן דרך הרבנות. ואנשים שבוחרים בדרך הזאת, לא צריכים לקבל כל מיני עלוני מידע של חברות שונות ומשונות זה בכלל לא במקום. 
ג. נישואים אזרחים בחו"ל, הם יקרים מאוד, יש הרבה זוגות צעירים שלא יכולים לעמוד בהוצאה נוספת של חתונה בחו"ל. וגם למה להם?? זאת המדינה שלהם!! ומגיע להם הזכות להתחתן בה בדרך שהם רואים לנכון!!!


----------



## dganity (8/4/13)

זה ממש לא מדוייק! 
אפשר לעשות חתונה אזרחית בארץ עם הסכם נישואין מטעם עו"ד וזה ממש פשוט!
לגבי ב זה נכון!


----------



## ברבורה (8/4/13)

את תיהיה מוכרת כידועה בציבור 
האם רשום לך נשואה בתעודת זהות???


----------



## אביה המואביה (8/4/13)

הסכם זוגיות וחתונה זה לא אותו דבר. 
בארץ יש רק דרך חוקית אחת להתחתן- דרך הרבנות. חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל תופסת גם בארץ מבחינה חוקית, אבל בארץ אין אפשרות כזו, ומי שמתחתן בארץ ע"י מוסד שאינו הרבנות לא מקבל את התואר "נשוי" בארץ במשרד הפנים.

למה התואר "נשוי" חשוב?

כי לנשואים יש הטבות כאלו ואחרות שלא מגיעות לידועים בציבור למשל.


----------



## yael rosen (8/4/13)

לגבי הטבות לידועים בציבור 
זה לא נכון, למיטב ידיעתי, 99 אחוז מהפרוצדורות אינן שונות.
יש כל מיני דברים קטנים ששונים - למשל, ברישום הילד במשרד הפנים ,שני ההורים צריכים לבוא.
בחוק הביטוח הלאומי: "אשתו - לרבות הידועה בציבור כאשתו והיא גרה עמו", כלומר כל הזכויות (ושלילת הזכויות) שמקנה החוק לאשת איש מוקנות גם לידועה בציבור.

הסיבה שאני מוצאת לנכון להאיר על כך, זה כדי שזוגות שבוחרים את דרכם ומכירים פחות את הפרוצדורות השונות, לא ייפחדו לבחור במעמד הידועים בציבור.


----------



## ani4ka4 (8/4/13)

זה גם מה שידוע לי. 
כנ"ל במשכנתא, מכירים בזוגות ידועים בציבור .
ויש גם יתרונות  *שאין* לזוגות נשואים כמו בנושא המיסוי של מכירת\קניית דירה.


----------



## אביביתי10 (9/4/13)

תוכלי להסביר לגבי ידועים בציבור ומשכנתא ? 
זה מאוד מעניין טוב יותר להיות נשוי \ ידוע בציבור - לנושא משכנתא ?


----------



## אביה המואביה (8/4/13)

תודה על המידע


----------



## ברבורה (9/4/13)

נכון... 
זה תחליף.
ונכון שכמעט ואין הבדל. אבל עדין מרגיז ומקומם שהמדינה לא מספקת חלופה מוכרת לנישואים ולא רק בדמות ידועים בציבור.


----------



## yael rosen (9/4/13)

אני לגמרי איתך 
הפיתרון הוא לא ללכת בדרכי שוליים, אלא לדרוש שדרכנו תהיה גם דרך ראשית, לדרוש שוויון זכויות בפני החוק.
אבל צורת המאבק שלי כרגע היא לא לשתף פעולה עם הרבנות
והיה לי הרבה יותר נוח לבחור בצורה של ידועים בציבור, אחרי שידעתי שזה לא יפגע בנו בשום צורה
לשיטתך, אסור להניח את הדעת על מסלולים עוקפי רבנות, כי הם תחליפים, ובכך מאפשרים את המשך שליטת הרבנות האורתודוקסית עלינו
ואני מסכימה איתך.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/4/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה


----------



## לולית23 (8/4/13)

אנחנו ידועים בציבור 
עשינו לפני כשנה וחצי הסכם זוגיות שבתוכו גם הסכם ממון
הלכנו לבית משפט לענייני משפחה שיתנו לו תוקף משפטי
ואפילו פנינו לביטוח לאומי ששלחו לנו נציגים הביתה כדי לבדוק שאנחנו ישנים באותה מיטה ושאנחנו לא משקרים להם
ואחרי כל זה בכל זאת החלטנו להתחתן
בחרנו להתחתן בחתונה יהודית דתית כי אנחנו יהודים וכי אנחנו מסורתיים
אנחנו אוהבים את המסורת ורואים בעצמינו יהודים וציונים
ויחד עם זאת מוסד הרבנות הצליח להפתיע אותנו כל כך חזק
אני לא חושבת שכדאי לי ללכת ולהתעמת עם אף אחד ברבנות כרגע, אני אולי אעזור אומץ אחרי שתהיה לי תעודת נישואין ביד
אבל זה כל כך העציב אותי שזאת הדרך שלהם
ובכל זאת, לא הייתי בוחרת במשהו אחר


----------



## אביביתי10 (9/4/13)

ביטוח לאומי בה לבדוק שאתם ישנים יחד ? 
ברצינות ?


----------



## לולית23 (9/4/13)

כן 
הגיעו שניים
שאלו אותנו כל מיני שאלות שכבר ענינו עליהן בטופס הפנייה אליהם. 
האם יש לנו חשבון משותף? כמה זמן אנחנו גרים יחד וכו
ואז ביקשו לערוך סיור בבית כדי לודא שאכן מדובר במגורים של בני זוג ולא שותפים לדירה
הם אפילו ביקשו שנפתח את המקרר שזה היה כבר ממש מביך
אז לא רק הרבנות עושים דברים הזויים
כשבדקתי מול ביטוח לאומי הם אמרו שזאת פרצדורה סטנדרטית


----------



## ronitvas (9/4/13)

אני מבקשת לשמור על שפה נאותה 
ולכבד את הכותבים שבוחרים בדרך שיכול להיות שאינה מתאימה לך ולאמונותיך.
תודה


----------



## yalushki28 (8/4/13)

היי  
גם אני מכרמיאל, אגב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וזאת בדיוק הסיבה שאני הולכת להתחתן בחתונה אזרחית.

אני יודעת על איזו מדריכת כלות את מדברת... הייתי אצלה בנישואין הקודמים שלי.. אני זוכרת שכל מה שעבר לי בראש באותו המן היה "את חופרת"


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/4/13)

זה ממש לא לעניין! 
הרבנות לא צריכה לחלק דברים כאלו לבנות שבאות להדרכה. 
זה מאד לא ראוי בעיני. 

אגב, כשהייתי בתיכון נציגות של אגודת אפרת היו ממתינות מחוץ לשער ומנסות לחלק לנו עלונים.


----------



## שוט האלוהים (10/4/13)




----------



## גרושה עגונה (10/4/13)

אם אני הייתי מעירה משהו לזוג חרדי 
בחתונה

רק להם מותר להעיר לנו


----------



## ivgy1980 (10/4/13)

מעכשיו והלאה - לא מקטרים! 
זה לא בריא לזוגיות. זה לא בריא לילד.
והכי חשוב - תכ'לס, זה לא בריא לך!


----------



## ira87 (11/4/13)

ולאיפה העלונים האלה עלולים להגיע!!! 
מזעזע בכל קנה מידה. אני עובדת סוציאלית שעובדת עם נערות בסיכון בבית חם לנערות. המדריכה של הבית התחתנה, שמחה וטובת לב - התקשרה אליי ואמרה שהביאה עלונים ודיסקים לגבי הריונות לא רצויים שמציגים את הדילמה. במאמר מוסגר שיש לציין שהמדריכה חילונית לגמרי.
החבילה הזו שכבה באחת המגירות וכשהתחלתי לעשות שם סדר, חשכו עיניי. כי מבלי שהיא שמה לב היא שמה ערימה של דיסקים ועלונים לגבי הריון לא רצוי שפונה לנערות (!!!). כנראה הגברת מדריכת כלות או שקר כלשהו, ידעה בדיוק לאיזה קהל יעד לכון. אין כל בושה. 
הדברים האלה הלכו אחר *חוסר* כבוד הישר לפח!!! והושמדו! המדריכה הייתה בהלם כשהיא שמה לב וקראה בפרוטרוט את הסיפור הקורא לב שבת כתבה לאמא שלה לגבי הפלה! 

ותגידו לי אם זה לא ניצול ציני של קטינים כי הגברת מדריכת הכלות ידעה יפה מאוד לאן זה אמור להגיע כי זה היה מיועד לקהל יעד מאוד מסוים, לגמרי "במקרה".

מוסד מזעזע ומבחיל. ואני כבר לא מדברת ל פסקי דין ששוב כעובדת סוציאלית נחרדתי לראות של נשים שמפאת אלימות ופחד מבני הזוג שלהן, חותמות על חוזי גירושין דרקוניים ומוותרות על כל זכות בסיסית וזה בחסות "בית הדין הרבני" שמאשר את כל העוולות הללו. 

אין גבול לבושה


----------

